# Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop



## Carp98 (12. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Community!

Ich bin gerade vom Abendessen gekommen, da fällt mir ein, wo bleibt denn die bestellte Ware?

Naja meine eigentlich Frage ist:

Ich  habe am Samstag bei Angelsport.de (Askari) bestellt und frage mich wo es denn bleibt. In verschiedenen Foren war die Rede von 2-3 Tagen. Von irgendwelchen Ausfällen haben sie nicht gesprochen.

Also, was haltet ihr von Askari (Qualität+ Umfang der angebotenen Ware, Versandverpackung + Versandgeschwindigkeit und und und)???


----------



## Ein_Angler (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Tja Askari ist Askari.

Aber hättest du die SuFu benutzt dann hättest du folgendes gefunden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54262&highlight=Askari


----------



## Carp98 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Ja kenn ich den Thread, nur da steht nichts zur Qualität.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*



Carp98 schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Community!
> 
> Ich bin gerade vom Abendessen gekommen, da fällt mir ein, wo bleibt denn die bestellte Ware?
> 
> ...



hast du darauf geachtet, ob die bestellten Artikel ab Lager lieferbar sind?
Wie hast du die Ware bezahlt? Per Überweisung? In dem Fall kommt es, sowohl auf die Schnelligkeit (oder Langsamkeit) deiner Bank, sowie auf die Schnelligkeit (oder Langsamkeit) der Bank von Askari an.
Naja und dann kommt ja auch noch die Tatsache hinzu, dass Askari seine Waren meist mit dem Hermes Versand verschickt, welcher meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht immer der schnellste ist.
Daher würde ich sagen, erstmal ruhig bleiben.


----------



## barschkönig (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Ich habe mal 3 Wochen auf ne Rute gewartet|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp98 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Oh naja.. Sofortüberweisung...

Nagut dann hoffe ich mal das beste =)


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

2-3 Tage? Bei mir haben sies noch nie unter einer Woche geschaft:q Wenigstens musste ich nie was reklamieren...


----------



## micha84 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Wieso bestellt Ihr den soviele bei Askari??? Ich finde das er echt teuer ist und keine Rechnung als Überweisung akzeptiert der Shop auch nicht. Ich finde Gerlinger das es einer der besten ist, Überweisung ist zwar mit Aufpreis verbucht aber dafür hat man auch 6 Wochen Zeit zu Zahlen. Die Ware kommt wens auf Lager ist nach 2-3 Tage an habe dort schon so oft bestellt nie enttäuscht worden!!!


----------



## MikeJJ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

tip zu Askari: 
wenn ihr eure Liste voll habt dann greift kurz zum telefon und checkt mit den netten Damen am anderen Ende ob alles auch noch da ist. 
manchmal stehen dort Sachen online zum Verkauf die nicht im Lager sind....

aber wenn man fix mal anruft klappt es super und die Sachen gehen am nächsten Tag raus


----------



## Fanne (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop


mit sicherheit nicht askari und co .


die frage kann man eh nicht so pauschal beantworten , jeder hat einen anderen favoriten , jeder kauft was anderes , ich halte aber von  discounter ala askari nicht viel , ich bevorzuge lieber mein händler  , gibt es probleme muss ich mich nicht mit telefon , porto , versand und und und rum ärgern ,  ich zahle lieber ne mark mehr und weiss wofür .



so long


----------



## RibnitzerJung (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

also ich bin mit den jungs ganz zu frieden... hab mal ne lieferung bekommen, die war nur 22 stunden unterwegs!!!
donnerstag um 11 bestellt, freitag kurz nach 9 war es da... und das für 1 euro mehr... schneller geht nur abholen!!! :m


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Grotesker Vergleich..... Askarü, _bester_ Angelshop....


----------



## RibnitzerJung (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

es ist nicht die frage ob sie der beste sind glaube ich... deswegen ist beste auch in ??...?? aber askari nennt sich ja selbst bester angelshop!!! von daher sicherlich der titel dieses trööts...^^

was mich bei askari stört ist, das es manche dinge einfach nicht gibt... sprich zum beispiel snaps usw...|kopfkrat


----------



## jimknopf83 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Oh man Askari 
Da hat ja jeder seine eigene Meinung zu, so wie ich auch!
Ich habe einmal letztes Jahr dort bestellt und die Ware kam relativ fix! Leider fehlte ein Teil, welches dann aber nach 2 Wochen nachgeliefert wurde! Soweit so gut, aber nun habe ich dieses Jahr im Januar(!) auch mal wieder bestellt. Eigentlich hauptsächlich, weil ich bestimmte Schuhe haben wollte!Wie es dann aber so ist, kamen noch jede Menge andere Sachen hinzu . Nachdem ich dann meine Bestellung, bzw. Lieferung erhalten habe, musste ich feststellen, dass 2 Messer auß´m Angebot absolut unterste Schublade in der Qualität und Verarbeitung waren, dass 1 Teil defekt geliefert wurde, 1 Teil ganz fehlt und der Hauptbestellgrund "Meine Schuhe", auch fehlen! Nach einem Telefonat hieß es, dass ich die defekte Ware, sowie die fehlende Ware erst zusammen mit den Schuhen erhalten werde, aufgrund des niedrigen Warenwertes! Für mich als Kunde schonmal ein absolutes Unding #q! Aber bevor ich jetzt noch nen Mega-Roman schreibe, fasse ich mich kurz: Die Schuhe, welche ich im Januar bestellt habe, habe ich bis heute nicht erhalten :c!!!Das sind 5 Monate Lieferzeit!!! Statt dessen, bekomme ich alle 2 Wochen eine Email mit einer Liefertermin-Verschiebung, immer derselbe Standardtext, nur mit einer geänderten Terminangabe! |gr: 
Und der Kracher ist, dass ich vor 3 Wochen ein neues Prospekt erhalten habe, wodrin "meine" Schuhe wieder mit im Angebot waren/sind! Sie sind aber IN KEINER GRÖßE verfügbar! 
Fazit: Askari ist für mich gestorben |abgelehn!
LG Jimknopf83


----------



## zanderandi (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Mit Askari hatte ich auch schonmal kleinere Lieferproleme, da wurde Ware einfach vergessen.

Von der größeren Katalogversendern sind meine Favoriten der Gerlinger und Schirmer, bei denen hat alles immer bestens geklappt.

Domäne und Askari waren dagen Mangelhaft.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Moin,

ist hier die Rede nur von Onlineshops oder auch Fachgeschäfte?
Ich kaufe immer bei Moritz nord ein in Kaltenkirchen, gibt glaube ich auch noch mehr Filalien.

mfg


----------



## Carp98 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Naja die Frage war so gemeint:

Askari behauptet ja von sich sie wären größter und bester Angelshop und das hab ich hinterfragt(deßhalb ??......??)

Naja ich bin ganz zu frieden..
Wie gesagt ich bestellte letzten Sonntag und hatte vor am Samstag angeln zu gehen. Am Donnerstag dachte ich, das es angekommen sei, doch dann sah ich *schock* eine Mail von Askari in der Stand "Ihre Bestellung wurde soeben abgeschickt."
Dann dachte ich das wars wohl. Bis Freitag wird es ja nie ankommen. Doch dann eine riesige Freude. Ich kam von der Schule und spähte in die Garage. Da stand dann meine Bestellung *augen.glänz*!!

Dann fuhr ich noch in Angelladen ließ die bestellten Ruten bespulen und los ging's dann am Samstag!! Das bester war ja das ich gleich noch einen 65 iger Karpfen fing x33.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Na wenn du 1 Woche Lieferzeit als toll empfindest #c

Da bleib ich doch lieber bei den anderen Läden die sich nicht als "bester Angelladen / Europas führender Angelshop" bezeichnen müssen. 

Warum?
- weil sie fast immer schnell und zuverlässig liefern
- deren Warenbestandssystem funktioniert
- weil deren Angebote auch verfügbar sind
- weil ich dort nicht monatelang auf eine Nachlieferung warten muss
- weil bei denen die Versandkosten angemessen sind 
- .....


----------



## AnfängerTheo (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Was sagt ihr zu Angelshop Gerlinger?
Also welcher ist denn nun der Beste & preiswerteste Onlinehop in Deutschland?
Außer Ebay 

MfG


----------



## Case (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Bei Gerlinger bin ich schon Jahrelang Kunde. Hat nie Probleme gegeben. Vollste Zufriedenheit.

Auch den Shop von Uli Beyer kann ich sehr empfehlen. Die haben für mich schon Zeugs von der Messe zurückgeholt und schnell geliefert. Das ist Service, sowas merkt man sich.

Neulich habe ich eine Stippe, Transportlänge 1,3m bestellt. Die ist definitiv 8 Tage beim Lieferservice unterwegs gewesen.

Case


----------



## rogumatt (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Mit Gerlinger habe ich auch nur positive Erfahrungen - schnelle Lieferung und Ware in Ordnung.

Bei Einzelbestellungen eher aber Ebay oder lokaler Händler, da einige Shops - Gerlinger auch - Mindestbestellwert haben.


----------



## jurij12 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

huhu

Ich würde ebenfalls Gerlinger empfehlen!
Wenn ich bestelle dann nur dort! Hatte mal mit meine onkel zusammen eine größere bestellung bei Askari .... ist schon etwas länger her aber ich weiß das er sich den kopf zerschlagen hat an dem service dort weil die ware erst nach mehreren nachfragen und anrufen abgesendet wurde und dann noch lange unterwegs war... die ware war okay aber ich als kontrollierbar ungeduldiger mensch bestelle da doch lieber bei gerlinger  wenn ich dort was am wochenende bestellt habe wars meistens dienstag-mittwoch-donnerstag da!

Aber ich denke übers thema ,,bester angelshop in deutschland" lässt sich streiten, aber dies hier war meine meinung 

Petri Heil und wünderschönen tag euch noch


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Ich kann für Gerlinger, aber auch Schirmer, Stollenwerk und Ussat (U. Beyer) ebenfalls eine Lanze brechen. 
Seit fast 20 Jahren gehen meine Bestellungen hauptsächlich an diese Versender. Mögen Sie das ein oder andere Mal bei manchen Artikeln ne Mark teurer sein, als andere, bestelle ich trotzdem gerne da, denn einerseits passt es in der Mischkalkulation mehr als gut und zweitens sind sie auch dann noch für mich da, wenn der Verkauf längstens abgeschlossen ist.
Bei Reklamation oder Garantiefällen ist mir bei diesen Anbietern immer zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit weitergeholfen worden. Vielleicht gabs auch mal das ein oder andere heftige Wortgefecht am Telefon. Zumindest gab es aber konstruktive Gespräche und keinen E-Mail Marathon. So hat man es immer wieder geschafft, dass man sich weiter in die Augen blicken kann.

Toller Service noch bei Ussat: Ich wohne 200 km von Dortmund entfernt. Da ich da zu tun hatte, habe ich 3 Tage vorher bei denen angerufen und mir Sachen zurücklegen lassen. Funktionierte einwandfrei. Alles war bereitgestellt und das nur auf meinen Telefonanruf hin. Top Service nenne ich so etwas #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Für mich ist ganz klar Askari der beste Shop. Ich bestelle eigentlich monatlich da und noch nie hatte ich einen Grund mich zu beschweren. Ich nutze immer Nachnahme und zahle nur 1 Euro Aufpreis für den 24h Service. Die Sachen kommen dann auch zu 90% am nächsten Tag, maximal nach 2 Tagen. 

Die Ware war bisher auch immer völlig in Ordnung, musste noch wie was zurücksenden. Die Lieferungen kamen auch immer vollständig an. Preise sind gut und zusätzlich bekommt man nützliche Gratisgeschenke (Lampe, Hakenschärfer usw) Was will man mehr?

Wie das mit dem Kundenservice ist weiss ich persönlich nicht, genauso wenig wie das mit den Beratungen ist, aber wer Plan hat was er bestellt braucht das auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## B.Mech (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm



MFG


----------



## Aalgott (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

einige gute sind ja schon genannt worden aber auch dieser gehört dazu ....
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/#6


----------



## Tommy82 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Gerlinger ist Top #6


----------



## AnfängerTheo (11. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Ok,danke euch!
Also am besten überall mal vorbeischauen wo es die besten Angebote gibt...


----------



## raini08 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands ??bester?? Angelshop*

Ich bin mit GERLINGER AUCH SEHR ZUFRIEDEN  #6  #6  #6


----------

